# Tree Rat



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Keeps these guys out of my yard I have hit many body shots.
But this one hit the target . With a 5/8 bolt . For ammo .
That's it .


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

Thats better !!








Nice shooting buddy


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Thanks yep hit the spot .


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Come on other shooters comments welcome .
Hit me up . Feed back ???


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shot! Should make a nice meal.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Nice hit.
I wonder if the body shot squirrels learned their lesson and stay away.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I read a new term for squirrels while looking for hunting articles, "Limb Chickens!"


----------



## Allen Welsh (Nov 13, 2012)

Nice lookin tree rat ... Good shootin mate!

Cheers
AL


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

I like that limb chickens . That's super LOL .
Yea gonna use that .


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

I thought it was pretty funny.


----------



## NCLeadSlinger (Sep 18, 2012)

Scrambler,

Good shot man. keep up the good work. Well, for what its worth, i use a hybrid aiming system. I shoot instinctive, and i use the axis of the bands in my perephrial vision. the basically line up with the head of my target, Focus those eyes, and look for the place between the eye and the ear, if you hit even close, then you will have a kill.
I use .50 cal rounds as they hit like a truck even 60 feet out. at close range if its a quick draw senario, i will use a upper chest body shot, that will also dispatch them well. Check out my set up, it may help you( note: i am by no means the man or some authority) Just trying to help.
I will say this, the reason i like a heavier round when hunting is two fold. One reason is the flbs on the impact, the other is that they fly pretty flat but i can also see them and adjust my aim if i need to. The lighter rounds fly so fast, i cant see them. My .02 cents

Paul.


----------



## nutthrower (Dec 18, 2011)

gotta love those "NUTS"


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

yea they work well like the 5/8 size seem to be a good weight. And i have been shooting on instinct for as long as I can remember. I have had some great hits.
With lots if misses.I have a good/ great collection of slings .


----------



## Caribbean_Comanche (Oct 23, 2011)

Good kill. I've taken out 1 limb chicken, so far. Its even more ironic that you took `em out with a nut. I haven't shot another yet, but I will.


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

shooting mate


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Great shooting!


----------



## Scrambler84 (Dec 8, 2011)

Yep Working on getting the Next one down.. One less Tree Rat in the Hood LOL .


----------



## Berkshire bred (Mar 4, 2012)

great shot, i shoot them in my garden with a .22 air rifle and that is good fun as well.


----------

